# My Halloween Rat Cage



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

After seeing other people's halloween cages I got inspired to decorate my cage. I went a little crazy making hammocks, but it's finally finished!


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

The rats like it too


----------



## kittykat9981 (Sep 25, 2012)

I love it! your very talented in the sewing dept.


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

That is awesome!!! Great job!!


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

I love it!!!


----------



## pocketmouse (Jun 13, 2012)

It looks great! I love the ghosts hanging everywhere, we used to makes ones like that for our yard, such a good idea to make them for the cage! I think I may have to steal your idea


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

pocketmouse said:


> It looks great! I love the ghosts hanging everywhere, we used to makes ones like that for our yard, such a good idea to make them for the cage! I think I may have to steal your idea


The ghosts also have treats wrapped inside them so they are little ghost pinatas. The rats love them


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

That's amazing! I'm so jealous  My ratties just got some pumpkins hung up with sparkly purple wool...










Looks nothing compared to yours! The ghosts are a great idea, very cute and creative. I might have a go, though my ratties are terrors. It wouldn't last five minutes, but we can try!


----------



## Jordanxninja (Mar 16, 2012)

The cage is adorable! I love it!


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow! This cage is amazing! Your amazing at sewing because those hammocks are great!!!! Well done! It looks like your ratties are really enjoying the hammocks and new decor  thanks for uploading the pictures  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## skottiesgerl (Oct 3, 2012)

OH Wow... I love it, and I have to ask what cage is that? Is there a brand ? I love all of your halloween ideas.... you are very creative.....I think the ghost pinatas are awesome... any help or directions you can give to make hammocks and tubes etc would be greatly appreciated....You are inspiring me...may have found a new winter hobby to take up...oh boy first its the cage accessories, next we wil be knitting sweaters for them...lol;D


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

skottiesgerl said:


> OH Wow... I love it, and I have to ask what cage is that? Is there a brand ? I love all of your halloween ideas.... you are very creative.....I think the ghost pinatas are awesome... any help or directions you can give to make hammocks and tubes etc would be greatly appreciated....You are inspiring me...may have found a new winter hobby to take up...oh boy first its the cage accessories, next we will be knitting sweaters for them...lol;D


Thanks! The cage is a double Critter Nation. I made a page about homemade hammocks and other rat toys with some basic instruction if you want to take a look http://www.squidoo.com/homemade-rat-cages-and-toys


----------



## 18snickers (Sep 4, 2012)

Haha!! I love this!! You are simply wonderful and your rats are very fortunate to have you! I wish I had the time and money for something like this. lol Very cute!! You should be proud!!


----------



## sherriwat (Oct 7, 2012)

holy toledo your rats are spoiled. i want to be a rat and live with you lol. being spoiled is not bad so dont take offence but holy crow thats awesome. now i feel like a horrible rat owner lol mine dont have nearly anything like that to play with


----------



## FinnishChick (Sep 25, 2012)

Amazing!!


----------



## laurali (May 20, 2012)

Brillant lay out. I'll have to move quickly or my kids will see this and I'll be sewing for the next week.
Laura XXXX

Just realised I have your ideas squiddo page bookmarked


----------



## Sara00 (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow, that is impressive! At the very least, I'l be making those ghost pinatas! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Acquien (Oct 12, 2012)

That is amazing! Impressive! Love it, you are clearly very talented! I'm jealous. And your rats seem very happy and comfy in there!


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

This just made me realize how boring my rat's cage is, lol. I need to learn how to sew.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Raturday said:


> This just made me realize how boring my rat's cage is, lol. I need to learn how to sew.


Aw, well starting with rat accessories is a great place to learn how to sew (in fact that is pretty much all i really know how to sew so far haha). I started less than a year ago with just thread, a needle, and some old fleece clothing. Rats aren't critical judges; they will love anything you sew


----------



## Run Computers (Oct 14, 2012)

There is no greater feeling in the world, than making something for your pet, and watching them enjoy it.


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

What's that pipe with the spiderweb made of and how did you hang it? I'd LOVE to put something like that in my rat cage. 

And I'm super jealous of that cage... feel like a terrible owner because my cage seems boring now. XD Though I did just order a whole bunch of new cage decorations and toys since I had some extra money. Hopefully that'll spruce it up.


----------



## Caz4500 (Jul 28, 2012)

Jessy what make of cage is that? x


----------



## Jan None (Oct 19, 2012)

Brilliant! I am SO making those ghosts! The rest of my house is totally decked out for Halloween, of course the ratty cage is going to need some upgrading! I did get them the ferret pirate ship hammock, but they have yet to figure out how to get into it haha.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

YellowSpork said:


> What's that pipe with the spiderweb made of and how did you hang it? I'd LOVE to put something like that in my rat cage.
> 
> And I'm super jealous of that cage... feel like a terrible owner because my cage seems boring now. XD Though I did just order a whole bunch of new cage decorations and toys since I had some extra money. Hopefully that'll spruce it up.


It's like pvc ("abs," I think it's called). My brother, who's a plumber, had some leftover and gave it to me, but I'm sure you can buy it in hardware stores. I just drilled holes in it and hung it with zip ties. The spiderweb I just painted on with nontoxic kid's paint. 
And don't feel terrible; I'm sure your rats are happy with their cage. This is the first time I've decorated my rats' cage for a holiday so it's not like they have always lived like that.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Caz4500 said:


> Jessy what make of cage is that? x


It's a double Critter Nation


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Jan None said:


> Brilliant! I am SO making those ghosts! The rest of my house is totally decked out for Halloween, of course the ratty cage is going to need some upgrading! I did get them the ferret pirate ship hammock, but they have yet to figure out how to get into it haha.


Cool, I've been wanting one of those pirate ships! I should put up some more ghosts for my rats; they tore everyone apart the first day I put them up haha, I think that's a sign they liked them.


----------

